# 98 nissan frontier problem



## FrontierTuner (Aug 30, 2004)

I had this problem for a couple of weeks, My truck seems to only do this on the highway (which sucks) But It seems like there is no fuel going into my engine, and then my rpms just go below 100 and then it hits 0 and dies. I try to start it again and it goes to about 1000 rpms and then idles itself to death. and in the mean time there is no check engine light. I had my truck diagnosed and there was nothing wrong. I had my fuel filter replaced, my spark plugs and spark plug wires. Someone said it could be either the fuel pump or mass airflow sensor. SOMEONE PLEASE HELP


----------



## FrontierTuner (Aug 30, 2004)

what are symptoms or a bad fuel pump and mass airflow sensor


----------



## Tonyo44 (May 9, 2005)

*Had a similar problem on a S-10*

Had a Chevy S-10 once that had a similar problem, turned out is was the module in the distributor. Good Luck


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

FrontierTuner said:


> I had this problem for a couple of weeks, My truck seems to only do this on the highway (which sucks) But It seems like there is no fuel going into my engine, and then my rpms just go below 100 and then it hits 0 and dies. I try to start it again and it goes to about 1000 rpms and then idles itself to death. and in the mean time there is no check engine light. I had my truck diagnosed and there was nothing wrong. I had my fuel filter replaced, my spark plugs and spark plug wires. Someone said it could be either the fuel pump or mass airflow sensor. SOMEONE PLEASE HELP


I guess it could, but I wouldn't think that a fuel pump would completely stop and then start back up like that. If you had a bad MAF sensor, you should have a code and again, I don't think the problem would be that dramatic.

Were you showing 0 RPM, are you still moving with the truck in gear? If so, I'd lean towards Tonyo44's idea of it being an electrical problem.


----------



## 79kz400 (Aug 19, 2004)

In my experience when my fuel pumps go bad the vehicle won't start when its hot or after you drive it for awhile and it gets warm. My honda's just went out the other day. If you're having problems then sit with your windows down, HVAC off, radio off in a quiet area. Turn the key to the on position but don't start the motor. You'll hear the pump "spin up" as it pressurizes. Its a dull hum from the back of the truck. When it acts up you shut off the ignition and then try to hear the pump run when you turn the ignition back on. 

My neighbor got a brand new pump with a manufacturing defect and it took the dealer 8 months to find the problem. Thankfully they're a bunch of good old boys and didn't charge him for the 7 (yes 7 tows) and 10 diagnostics they ran.


----------



## S3CT10N_8 (Feb 5, 2009)

What you want to do is pull off your air filter and the bottom case it sits on. You should see where the mass airflow sensor goes into the throttle body. At the top of the throttle body is the MAF sensor hole. If the MAF is working correctly, it will die if plugged. But if the hole gets plugged and the truck doesn't die then that is your problem. Some other symptoms are that it won't go over 2400rpms, it runs lean...but smells like it runs right. Thats because the injectors aren't spraying right, also caused my the MAF. 

Unfortunately, you can't buy a MAF sensor for this truck...you have to go to a dealership and buy the "Top Half" of the throttle body which also comes with a MAF sensor. Nissan made these MAF's to where they only work with ONE specific throttle body.

If this isn't your problem, you might want to check with the Idle Positioning Plunger. Its located on the back of the throttle body. It will be where the throttle body back piece sits on. Its a very small plunger that will rarely get plugged with water. Once you adjust that problem, it might fix everything. Generally that won't make a check engine light pop on either.

Try that and lemme know how it works for you.


----------

